# help the homesick :) how can I watch British TV in Australia?



## paricia

while ago a number of expat friends told me about a system they were using to access UK TV on their laptops.... can't remember exactly..and can't contact them anymore. those using it felt it worked really well, but I haven't seen anybody here using it or even mentioning it.....

can someone please go through the steps I got to take and any trusted recommendations will be appreciated!

and maybe the techies can give us a run down on the pros & cons of it.... preferably in non-techie English?

Cheers!


----------



## chicken999

Get foxtel cable with the uk channel?

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## jmcd16

If you use a proxy server you can watch the shows that channels out online and then block you from watching if you are accessing from outside the country.


----------



## brianiversia

I used to use a Sling box in Sydney connected to my Sky box in London still plugged in, it worked OK, not a great picture and obviously can only keep it going if its connected in UK, a little tricky after a while.
I've gone down the VPN route past few weeks to see how it goes. I subscribed to the Pommy TV site. The BBC & ITV players seem to work well enough, Channel 4 was buffering for abit but the others worked fine. Ten bucks a month I think.
Do a Google search on the word POMMYTV


----------



## bennie

use a VPN like uktvaccess dot com


----------



## louiseb

paricia said:


> while ago a number of expat friends told me about a system they were using to access UK TV on their laptops.... can't remember exactly..and can't contact them anymore. those using it felt it worked really well, but I haven't seen anybody here using it or even mentioning it.....
> 
> can someone please go through the steps I got to take and any trusted recommendations will be appreciated!
> 
> and maybe the techies can give us a run down on the pros & cons of it.... preferably in non-techie English?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi I know which site your refering to I to forgot the name but I usef it in malta for years. Here it doesnt work at all. I would say unless you have sky or some tjjng simular its very hard. I miss my corrie and emmerdale. You could try going on YouTube they do have allot of english programmes available thats we're I go for s catch up.

Good luck


----------



## billyK

bennie said:


> use a VPN like uktvaccess dot com


Thanks Bennie got set up this morning, and watching Eastenders now. all I need is me gran's hotpot and I am sorted


----------



## margie

Thanks also Bennie - uktvaccess is the dog's b%%%llks


----------



## potatogem

We got Foxtel for EastEnders so got UKTV, after 2 years we've only watched EastEnders twice but now hooked on Come Dine With Me UK - which we love!


----------



## jonniebegoode

The PommyTV site will allow BBC & ITV to play in Australia and other countries outside of the United Kingdom.


----------



## robbrunning

Very useful thread!


----------



## AussieNemesis

In the US I just download shows from torrent sites, put them on a USB stick and then watch on TV ..

I got the latest Downton Abbey that way before it screened in the USA


----------



## mcgrinder

jmcd16 said:


> If you use a proxy server you can watch the shows that channels out online and then block you from watching if you are accessing from outside the country.


Yeah thats definitely the beast way to do it.


----------



## frankiejo

zenmate is extremely good. It is a simple tool which works pretty well with google chrome and you can get really easy access to all the normal british tv channels


----------



## JohnUK

I found a website with UK TV channels and a lot of my friends in Spain are watching British TV using this website give it a try ( this forum doesn't allow me to enter a full url so I am going to use latter dot instead of . to give you the link for British TV Channels, you can also type watchallchannels ) wwwwdotWatchAllChannelsdotcom and to remind you this website is FREE Enjoy


----------



## JohnUK

paricia said:


> while ago a number of expat friends told me about a system they were using to access UK TV on their laptops.... can't remember exactly..and can't contact them anymore. those using it felt it worked really well, but I haven't seen anybody here using it or even mentioning it.....
> 
> can someone please go through the steps I got to take and any trusted recommendations will be appreciated!
> 
> and maybe the techies can give us a run down on the pros & cons of it.... preferably in non-techie English?
> 
> Cheers!


Try wwwdotWatchAllChannelsdotcom use . instead of dot please Enjoy


----------



## Rebelchick

paricia said:


> while ago a number of expat friends told me about a system they were using to access UK TV on their laptops.... can't remember exactly..and can't contact them anymore. those using it felt it worked really well, but I haven't seen anybody here using it or even mentioning it.....
> 
> can someone please go through the steps I got to take and any trusted recommendations will be appreciated!
> 
> and maybe the techies can give us a run down on the pros & cons of it.... preferably in non-techie English?
> 
> Cheers!


Try this one. It works really well. Surf anonymously - Download now and use for free | CyberGhost VPN


----------



## koalabeard

Its no rocket science . Its very easy using proxy server . Most of my expat friends use this simple way .


----------

